
Firm advertises for naked female web coders - eibrahim
http://www.tgdaily.com/unbalanced/55211-british-firm-advertises-for-naked-female-web-coders
======
kschua
I can't believe it! They are actually using CRT monitors?

------
instakill
Please mark NSFW. That image is ambiguous.

------
eibrahim
NSFW... Sorry forgot to add it to title...

